# برنامج mach3 وماكينة cnc



## romany755668 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

انى اريد ان اقول صممت الماكينة وليس لى خبرة g-code واريد ان اتعلم برنامج mach او بمعنى اخر ازاى اشغل الماكينة مع برنامج mach وازاى اعرفها على الماقسات المطلوبة وازاى اعرف البرنامج ابعاد جسم الماكينة وانا منتظر منكم المساعدة لانى الماكينة متوقفة الان على هذا


----------



## majestic1 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي الكريم .. أرجو إضافة هذا الإيميل عندكmajestic_egعلى الياهووو ... ضرورىىىىىىىىىى جدا


----------



## romany755668 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد المساعدة


----------



## magde_fox (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو توضيح طريقة عمل ماكينة cnc ومكوناتها


----------



## magde_fox (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اعمل فى مجال الخزف وارجو المساعدة فى عمل ماكينة cnc وتركيبها


----------



## منصور888 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
طبعا انا بعطيك من علمي المتواضع ان اصبت فهذا ما اتمناه وان اخطئت التمسك عذرا 

طبعا انت بتصمم علي اى برنامج سواء كورل درو او اوتوكاد .. الخ برامج التصميم 
وبعدها تفتح برنامج الجي كود وتفتح العمل اللي انت صممتة طبعا في تنصيبك للبرنامج هو راح يسألك وش وحدة القياس اللي تتسخدمها ؟؟ بوصة او ملم طبعا حنا نستخدم دائما الملم 

المهم بعد ماتفتح التصميم بواسطة الجي كود في اليمين فية خيار يطلب منك الحجم المراد تحدد الحجم وتعمل حفظ .. طبعا ينحفظ التصميم علي هيئة ملف في داخلة اكواد لان برنامج الماك لا يقرأ الا اكواد فقط 

هنا انتهينا من تحويل التصميم الي كود علشان نستخدمة في الماك نروح للماك وندرج الملف فية وبعدها تبدأ عملية التنفيذ ...

بخصوص الماك وشرحة فية موضوع لاخونا واستاذنا الاخ سيف الله فية شرح وافي وتطرق لامور عديدة في البرنامج ... اتمنى ان تتطلع علي هذا الموضوع 

اسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق والسداد


----------

